# Really weird...



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Did anyone ever get home from work and find a box of plants? Just out of the blue? From Arizona somewhere? Looks like some dwarf sag and some vals of some sort. Or some really big dwarf sag. I didn't buy anything recently. Was just there today. Like I got time to plant all this stuff anyway. But it's cool. I needed more plants. The tank is getting green, but not green enough. So we'll see.

Jim


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had plants waiting on me in the past, but never without ordering/trading for them. That is pretty wierd. 

Did you trade with someone recently and maybe forget that they were sending you something in return???


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Gee, if you don't have time to plant them... I'll be happy to find some room in my tank for some...  I know someone in AZ...yeah, uh huh...


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

The only thing I can think of is Gonzofish. I recently got some dwarf sag from him. But I got the stuff in right on time. A couple of days later I got a box with more plants and no name. It had a return address but no name. I can't seem to find gonzofish's location. I don't know. Well it seems I have some extra plants to share. 

Jim


----------

